# .....still so many what if's!



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

We have 4 days until the 1st meeting with the judge and attorney on our divorce proceedings. I am still in such a cloud of "what if's" I think I am going to go crazy over it soon. I can file for an extension, but I just don't if I really should or not. I am the one that wanted the D. And for the past 8 months, my H has really showed me that he wants to try and make this marriage work. 

How did any of you that may have had the doubts deal with them?? If he asked me to move back home today, I would. But just last week I said Idk if I (or we) are ready to live 24/7 together again!. Ugh......Where's that crystal ball!?!?!
:scratchhead:


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

If your husband said he wants to try to work on a marriage, why you didn't give him a second chance?
Divorce in my opinion is a last resort. You will always have a chance to divorce


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It sounds as though you have doubts. All avenues should be considered before filing for divorce. When you are mentally ready to divorce, there should be no doubts.


----------

